# Swing Frameworks



## mavinatic (10. Jan 2011)

Hallo Swinger....
ich suche ein besonderes Swing Framework z.B. Ribbon Framework welches mein UI besonders gestaltet...Kiene Lust mehr auf 0815 Anwendungen...habt ihr ideen?

LG george


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jan 2011)

Ribbon -> Flamingo
Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2011)

mavinatic hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Swinger....
> ich suche ein besonderes Swing Framework z.B. Ribbon Framework welches mein UI besonders gestaltet...Kiene Lust mehr auf 0815 Anwendungen...habt ihr ideen?
> 
> LG george



Was hat das mit einem Framework zu tun? Was genau meinst du???
Look and Feels gestalten die UIWidgets und für Layouts gibts Docking Frameworks...


----------



## mavinatic (10. Jan 2011)

Bei dem Flamingo Framework sind mir noch zu viele BUGS ich bekomme Nullpointer Exception ohne ende, wenn ich aufn Button klicke mit Listener oder sowas...ich würde einfach ein Innovatives UI haben wollen ohne BUGS!


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2011)

mavinatic hat gesagt.:


> Bei dem Flamingo Framework sind mir noch zu viele BUGS ich bekomme Nullpointer Exception ohne ende, wenn ich aufn Button klicke mit Listener oder sowas...ich würde einfach ein Innovatives UI haben wollen ohne BUGS!



Da ich net versteh was du willst, hier hast du ein Framework
CaptainCasa - Rich Internet Application Framework for demanding Applications

Rendert Swing und Webbasierte Anwendungen via JSF

Sowas gibts noch...
10 Free Docking Frameworks for Java | Java By Example | Dock


----------



## CroniD (12. Jan 2011)

Ich glaube er meint eine Komponenten-Lib. Sowas wie SwingX (SwingLabs Java™ Desktop Technology) vielleicht? Na ja, falls nur für das Aussehen deines Programms, dann vielleicht das Home - javootoo.com (Übersicht über viele verschiedene LaFs). Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch diese Website ein: Additional Swing Components for Java | tutego

Folgend noch ein paar Links zu allen anderen relevanten Swing Themen, die dir weitere Infos geben könnten (weiß eigentlich auch nicht was du genau willst ^^) ...
Allgemeines:
Java Desktop | Java.net

Animationen:
Trident Java animation library: Wiki: Home &mdash; Project Kenai
https://timingframework.dev.java.net/

Nichts für Swing direkt, aber evtl. Inspiration:
Quince / UX Patterns Explorer
What's a Pattern - Design Pattern Library - YDN

Aber du kannst dir natürlich auch Komponenten komplett selbst bauen.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Jan 2011)

Captain Casa ... muss ich mir auch mal näher ansehen....


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2011)

CroniD hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube er meint eine Komponenten-Lib.



Glaube ich nicht da Flamingo keine Komponenten lib ist.


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Captain Casa ... muss ich mir auch mal näher ansehen....



Ja kannst dir ja anschauen gibt ne schöne Demo, die man über webstart starten kann und man sieht auch gleich den JSF Code dazu.
Da die GUI komplett auf den Server gebaut wird und der Client -egal ob Desktop oder Browser- dann nur noch XML rendert, gibt es halt schöne Effekte wie nachladen beim Scrollen usw.


----------



## CroniD (12. Jan 2011)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Glaube ich nicht da Flamingo keine Komponenten lib ist.


Da muss ich dir widersprechen:


			
				https://flamingo.dev.java.net/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Flamingo Swing component suite
> 
> The goal of this project is to provide a Swing implementation of the Office 2007 ribbon container and related components. The components have consistent visuals under the existing core and third-party look-and-feels, respect the DPI settings of the user desktop and follow the core Swing guidelines in the external APIs and the internal implementation details.


----------

